# Vibration sensitive 230 volt switch



## geraldabey (Sep 21, 2008)

Our washing machine sometimes jumps about whilst spinning, particularly if towels get onto one side of the drum, causing an unbalanced load. Please advise where to source a vibration sensitive switch that will cut off the mains supply immediately if there is a knock or vibration, or how to build one. I am in Singapore, have adequate tools and basic technical skills. Many thanks, Gerald


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I would suggest www.grainger.com
It is a very good company dealing with industrial components.
I have an older catalog but they list export svcs. to your section of the world.
Good Luck.


----------



## geraldabey (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks v much Pat - will try Grainger. Best rgds, Gerald


----------

